# The Finest Hell House - March 2015



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2015)

*Mockingbirds Favourite Nest Egg!*

Been sat on this little egg for awhile, one of my favourite explores last year. Thanks to _skankypants _also.

I have to say approaching this place had me on edge, all windows covered in thick black cobwebs, worked out its only been abandoned for 10 years at the time I ventured inside, the floor coated in dry dog feces behind a curtain lay dog bones, im guessing the owners passed away, leaving the dogs to roam and die in the house, accompanied by large spiders and a few mice, this place soon revealed its gems, from jewellery to tonnes of trinkets coated in black webbing.

Unsure what else to say, but most shots light painted, I had to remove my coat once inside, it became very hot and soon my arms had a few spiders on them, opening a few doors the ceiling slowly dropped debris... But to this day this place is still my favourite, an for obvious reasons I have not included an outside shot, so please just enjoy the photos, had to cut the photos down, as I took far to many, as all the gems just kept appearing.


download by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8962 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8948 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8966 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8955 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8964 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8967 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8979 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8988 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8991 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP8995 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9013 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9062 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9027 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP51612 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9044 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9056 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9063 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9064 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9074 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9077 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9093 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9109 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9105 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9101 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Hope you all enjoyed this, as much as I did walking around it - Mockingbird!_


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2015)

Stunning. A veritable time capsule of decay.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 16, 2015)

wow what a location, full of treats!
Superb set of pics really like the teddy in the window, 
shame about the dog , Poor thing. It's sad to think people die alone, and are not missed!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 16, 2015)

Perfect natural decay in there
beautifully shot, nice work MB


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 16, 2015)

That's beautiful, but very poignant. One wonders how such a place has stayed in this condition for so long and why it hasn't been sold or demolished? Also, if someone died or was taken into hospital, why didn't anyone rescue the dog? 

I want answers!! Sadly we will probably never know....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW. This is full of win! As you know im not a fan of houses normally, but this looks like a good one to explore and have a look around


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice to see you back at your best! (And no bite marks this time).  You've had a few run ins with wildlife- rats, maggots, dogs and now spiders!  Great photography as usual.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 16, 2015)

Great depiction of a very weird house chap.....lovely crafted photos, captures the bleakness so well....as you know I wont go here on account of the type and size of spiders....unless you go and hoover them all up first


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Cheers everyone, hope people see why I loved this place so much  wonderful feedback as always!!!!


----------



## krela (Mar 16, 2015)

Best security ever!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 16, 2015)

Lovely job MB, you've excelled yourself this time


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2015)

A real treasure trove! Ace shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## reelman (Mar 16, 2015)

Amazing location with photos to match. Brilliant job!
reelman


----------



## brickworx (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, great place and pics MB....so many leftbehinds.....I like the binocular shot mostly but all good, great work here mate.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks alot everyone!  sometimes its best I wait to upload places like this...


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2015)

Spooky, l must remember to add a crucifix, garlic and holy water to my kit, great report and lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Simply incredible. How you keep turning up gems like this is beyond me. 
Your level of photography raises the bar for all of us too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Simply incredible. How you keep turning up gems like this is beyond me.
> Your level of photography raises the bar for all of us too!
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers mate, always appreciated from yourself especially a comment from the photography side of things , I have a handful of gems im sat on an some in the pipeline


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 18, 2015)

Really poignant - it seemed abandoned so suddenly.....


----------



## Urbexplore (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful set as always MB, felt physically uncomfortable (Not an insult, I promise!  ) as I scrolled through and I can't begin to imagine how you felt inside it!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

Urbexplore said:


> Beautiful set as always MB, felt physically uncomfortable (Not an insult, I promise!  ) as I scrolled through and I can't begin to imagine how you felt inside it!



Cheers bud, wasn't that bad after you focus on other things, an take your mind off of dog bones, mice and spiders, let alone the actual sight of the place. Thank you!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes I too have just viewed this open mouthed! really captured the feeling there well done!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yes I too have just viewed this open mouthed! really captured the feeling there well done!



Thank you!


----------



## scribe (Mar 18, 2015)

Great shots, full of character and emotion within the decay.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow wow wow! Love this! Your shots are incredible, thank you


----------



## Pilot (Mar 21, 2015)

These places where the owner just left are amazing. Time capsules, frozen at the exact moment the owners departed. Masses of atmosphere here, and, as ever, the inevitable advance of decay. Nature reclaims everything we build. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Dhavilland (Mar 23, 2015)

Liked the fire places, so many people without a roof over their heads and so many empty homes. I'm new to this web site and I can't belive the number of properties that are empty and could quite possibly be brought back into use. Dont you agree?


----------

